# Next Round of Testing!



## Racepicks (Jun 15, 2018)

OK Guys!  We're about to shift this testing into high gear!  I've had some personal stuff that has taken much of my time, but I'm back.  We should all be thankful to buck1973 for taking on the entire project alone and keeping it running.  Buck and I were on a conference call on Tuesday with one of the guys who is responsible, along with K1*, with our moving our testing to Anasci, rAJJIN.  We have decided to keep our focus on oils and orals.  We will be including some raws, in fact, Nattydread sent me some raws that we will be including in our next round.  Here is our reasoning for this decision.  Because of all the negative comments from Sponsors who found their products not up to our members standards, they were insinuating that our testing was somehow flawed.  We realize that 90% of the sponsors source their raws from perhaps 3 Raw providers.  We were thinking about testing Raws to dispute this claim.  Two things changes our minds. Number 1 - We are performing these tests for the benefit of our members, their main concern is not if their sponsors are using raws that render great finished products, but that what they are paying for is worth their hard earned money.  Number 2 - We feel that we need to stay close to our roots.  We need 2 things.  Members monetary donations and Members Sample donations.  I will be posting shortly what samples we need.  In the meantime, please keep the money rolling in!  Lastly, I would like to extend my heartfelt thanks to everyone who extended their condolences for my recent losses.  I consider you all my extended family!  Thanks to Y'all!


----------



## buck1973 (Jun 15, 2018)

Lookin for these   Raws 

Bruce/Kova, PurePowders and Chembj


these Oils and  Orals 

ARL 
DirectVIP
Sentinel
UncleZ
Toro Pharma
Mao
TGC 
Eminence
Blue Diamond
EuroBio
Marssel


----------



## Txmason32 (Jun 15, 2018)

I got one that can help out I will PM you with it


----------



## K1 (Jun 15, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Lookin for these   Raws
> 
> Bruce/Kova, PurePowders and Chembj
> 
> ...



If we can get enough samples to cover the run...This will make for a great round of testing!


----------



## rippedfreak123 (Jun 15, 2018)

would like to see Viking  in there


----------



## crunchy (Jun 16, 2018)

rippedfreak123 said:


> would like to see Viking  in there



Trying to see if I can swing it financially. I'd like to send in some DHB if i can


----------



## Nattydread (Jun 16, 2018)

By when do you need samples?


----------



## buck1973 (Jun 16, 2018)

Nattydread said:


> By when do you need samples?



now bby   wat ya  holdin on us????
Gime gime gime


----------



## Nattydread (Jun 16, 2018)

Lol. Gonna order. And wanted to see if I can get in time. I’ll let you know when ready bro


----------



## Racepicks (Jun 16, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Lookin for these   Raws
> 
> Bruce/Kova, PurePowders and Chembj
> 
> ...



Keep in mind.  These are samples we would like to see.  If you have something other than what is listed, shoot me a PM and we will consider adding it to our testing.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 16, 2018)

rippedfreak123 said:


> would like to see Viking  in there



yes we had that member saying Viking tested off?
Cant remember the name or product now but Id like to see that product tested also. Its the product (note sure brand) Lats and FF were talking about recently


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 16, 2018)

Now is the time you donating members should speak up.
Dont hesitate to mention what you would like to see tested.
also if you have samples. Samples require a good clean forum history
with no affiliations.

be cool though to see exactly what YOU have though eh?


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 16, 2018)

I have some items listed above I can send in. PM me for specifics and I can send in if needed.


----------



## Getbiger (Jun 17, 2018)

I'd like to see flash tested. All of their products seem to be good and potent.


----------



## Blazed_noob (Jun 17, 2018)

I would like to see some Omni products tested. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazed_noob (Jun 17, 2018)

Getbiger said:


> I'd like to see flash tested. All of their products seem to be good and potent.


Alot of there products have been tested and were always on point. They went by other names , they change it up from time to time

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 17, 2018)

Getbiger said:


> I'd like to see flash tested. All of their products seem to be good and potent.





Blazed_noob said:


> Alot of there products have been tested and were always on point. They went by other names , they change it up from time to time



Yes we have tested them as Oxford and as Stealth Labs.
For this round we want to test sources that have not been added to the testing as of yet.


----------



## crunchy (Jun 17, 2018)

rajjin said:


> yes we had that member saying viking tested off?
> Cant remember the name or product now but id like to see that product tested also. Its the product (note sure brand) lats and ff were talking about recently



dhb?


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 17, 2018)

crunchy said:


> dhb?



I believe that was it. Does anyone have a sealed vial they will let go of for testing?
We will of course pay you the list price for it.

And of course it has to be a member that passes buck and racepicks forum background check


----------



## BigBob (Jun 17, 2018)

rAJJIN said:


> I believe that was it. Does anyone have a sealed vial they will let go of for testing?
> We will of course pay you the list price for it.
> 
> And of course it has to be a member that passes buck and racepicks forum background check


I do. From Viking. Solberg labs. And I don't need reimbursement.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## K1 (Jun 17, 2018)

BigBob said:


> I do. From Viking. Solberg labs. And I don't need reimbursement.



BB, shoot buck a private message about the sample...I know I have heard DHB mentioned a few times during the testing now.


----------



## jimmy14 (Jun 17, 2018)

Also have bunch roids24 gear if you need to be donated and couple miscellaneous things. I'm a rep for roids24 on another forum so I guess it's conflict of interest but for guys that know me they know im honest and I'm here for my bros and not for a source. Everything is sealed non opened some are in boxes not opened. Contacted buck to send funds for testing also. This is awesome how this testing is done 

ZPHC anavar tab

ZPHC d-bol tab 

ZPHC winny tab 

ZPHC test e

ZPHC test cyp 

ZPHC sus 

ZPHC tren e amps 

Balkin test e amps 

Balkin sus amps 

Balkin primo tabs 

Balkin proviron tabs 

Radjay test e 

SP labs test e

SP labs sus

SP labs tren e 

SP labs winny tabs 

SP labs clen tabs 

Spectrum test e

Spectrum sus

Spectrum tren a

Spectrum tren e 

Spectrum mast e 

Canadian peptide test e 

Canadian peptide test cyp 

Canadian peptide primo 100mg 

Pharmacom test e 300mg 

Pharmacom anavar tabs 

Pharmacom primo 200mg 

PPL primo 100mg 

PPL primo tabs 

Vicking Solberg test e that looks like tren 

PL npp 200mg 

Hgh ansomne 100iu kit 
Hgh somabiotech 
Hgh TP black top 
Hgh TP Mauvetop 
Hgh PSL G-tropin 



Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## K1 (Jun 17, 2018)

jimmy14 said:


> Also have bunch roids24 gear if you need to be donated and couple miscellaneous things. I'm a rep for roids24 on another forum so I guess it's conflict of interest but for guys that know me they know im honest and I'm here for my bros and not for a source. Everything is sealed non opened some are in boxes not opened. Contacted buck to send funds for testing also. This is awesome how this testing is done
> 
> ZPHC anavar tab
> 
> ...



Jesus man, what are you a street-corner bag man


----------



## jimmy14 (Jun 17, 2018)

K1 said:


> Jesus man, what are you a street-corner bag man


Lol I have alot of friends that compete and live this lifestyle that trust me to get them quality gear and me personally I like to try alot of different sources to compare results it's kind of an addiction. But I noticed testing is only for PM sponsers so sorry for posting this I should of found out the details before posting. My apologies. I still want to donate funds cause I support the cause so when you have time buck check your PM. I know it's fathers day and alot of guys are busy with their families. 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## demons (Jun 17, 2018)

Please consider jimmys offer.  Would love to see spectrum, Canadian and a few others tested.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 17, 2018)

jimmy14 said:


> But I noticed testing is only for PM sponsers so sorry for posting this I should of found out the details before posting.



Incorrect.
Testing is not only for the sponsors here or on PM but *ALL* sources that are in regular use around the entire community!
Most are just using the sponsors that are here or there but there are plenty of others with known names out there to be tested.


----------



## jimmy14 (Jun 17, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> Incorrect.
> Testing is not only for the sponsors here or on PM but *ALL* sources that are in regular use around the entire community!
> Most are just using the sponsors that are here or there but there are plenty of others with known names out there to be tested.


Nice that's awesome I'm willing to donate everything tgat I listed and again everything is sealed or boxed. I know testing is expensive and to test every single product is not in the budget. I'm willing to donate funds as well. Me personally I would like to see tren, mast, and primo tested cause those things don't show up on bloodwork. Balkin labs manufacturers SP labs so I'm sure those products are good as well. I'm sure some guys have seen testing with those products before.   If you want to just test testosterone I'm still cool with that whatever the community wants to see  cause I'm grateful that any of this testing goes on. Just let me know what has to be done. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 17, 2018)

jimmy14 said:


> Nice that's awesome I'm willing to donate everything tgat I listed and again everything is sealed or boxed. I know testing is expensive and to test every single product is not in the budget. I'm willing to donate funds as well. Me personally I would like to see tren, mast, and primo tested cause those things don't show up on bloodwork. Balkin labs manufacturers SP labs so I'm sure those products are good as well. I'm sure some guys have seen testing with those products before.   If you want to just test testosterone I'm still cool with that whatever the community wants to see  cause I'm grateful that any of this testing goes on. Just let me know what has to be done. Thanks



Contact buck1793 and see what you two can come to an agreement on.
This is buck's show we are just benefiting from his hard work


----------



## Racepicks (Jun 18, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> OK Guys!  We're about to shift this testing into high gear!  I've had some personal stuff that has taken much of my time, but I'm back.  We should all be thankful to buck1973 for taking on the entire project alone and keeping it running.  Buck and I were on a conference call on Tuesday with one of the guys who is responsible, along with K1*, with our moving our testing to Anasci, rAJJIN.  We have decided to keep our focus on oils and orals.  We will be including some raws, in fact, Nattydread sent me some raws that we will be including in our next round.  Here is our reasoning for this decision.  Because of all the negative comments from Sponsors who found their products not up to our members standards, they were insinuating that our testing was somehow flawed.  We realize that 90% of the sponsors source their raws from perhaps 3 Raw providers.  We were thinking about testing Raws to dispute this claim.  Two things changes our minds. Number 1 - We are performing these tests for the benefit of our members, their main concern is not if their sponsors are using raws that render great finished products, but that what they are paying for is worth their hard earned money.  Number 2 - We feel that we need to stay close to our roots.  We need 2 things.  Members monetary donations and Members Sample donations.  I will be posting shortly what samples we need.  In the meantime, please keep the money rolling in!  Lastly, I would like to extend my heartfelt thanks to everyone who extended their condolences for my recent losses.  I consider you all my extended family!  Thanks to Y'all!





AnaSCI said:


> Contact buck1793 and see what you two can come to an agreement on.
> This is buck's show we are just benefiting from his hard work



LOL. OK Guys!  Anyone who sent me PM's on samples since I started this thread, please forward them to buck.  This is his show!:action-smiley-030:


----------



## jimmy14 (Jun 18, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> Contact buck1793 and see what you two can come to an agreement on.
> This is buck's show we are just benefiting from his hard work


Yup thank you I sent him info for $ donation and a list of products that I can donate so we will see. Regardless if he dosent need any of the samples I'm still happy this thing goes on cause I almost purchased some products that didn't test so well.  It's all about sticking together and doing what is right  

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 18, 2018)

jimmy14 said:


> Yup thank you I sent him info for $ donation and a list of products that I can donate so we will see. Regardless if he dosent need any of the samples I'm still happy this thing goes on cause I almost purchased some products that didn't test so well.  It's all about sticking together and doing what is right
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk



Awesome.  You seem like a good dude to have on board for the project.  Thanks for your donations.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 18, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> LOL. OK Guys!  Anyone who sent me PM's on samples since I started this thread, please forward them to buck.  This is his show!:action-smiley-030:



Sorry Race
Just use to saying buck's name with you having a full plate lately


----------



## buck1973 (Jun 24, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Lookin for these   Raws
> 
> Bruce/Kova, PurePowders and Chembj
> 
> ...



we wanted to tests  some raws this time 

I have  had  no  one  contact me about  raw donation  if the  intrest  is  there  contact  me...
  also  the  others  on the   list


----------



## K1 (Jun 24, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> we wanted to tests  some raws this time
> 
> I have  had  no  one  contact me about  raw donation  if the  intrest  is  there  contact  me...
> also  the  others  on the   list



Funny, everyone wants to test raws until donations are needed...Then no one wants to part with a gram or two

Going to start calling out some of these guys that message about why we aren't testing them here soon if people don't start stepping up...You guys are worrying about raws then cough up some to test


----------



## jimmy14 (Jun 24, 2018)

K1 said:


> Funny, everyone wants to test raws until donations are needed...Then no one wants to part with a gram or two
> 
> Going to start calling out some of these guys that message about why we aren't testing them here soon if people don't start stepping up...You guys are worrying about raws then cough up some to test


Agreed bro. Nice to see some raws if I had any trust me they would be sent in I don't brew or cap which I prob should cause alot of money would be saved lol.  How much raw has to be sent to get accurate test numbers 1 gram? Or less? 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## K1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Yeah, you see guys questioning the raws every time one of their sources test bad...Seems now that raws are up, everyone’s silent and no one really wants to know the truth!


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 24, 2018)

I have TGC Test Cypionate 250 to donate.  I don't need reimbursement either. Just want to see what it tests out to be cause i went for labwork and the results were horrendous.  And these guys have constant issues and people rip me saying i have bad intentions when i complained openly in their thread.  Was even told by them and others they have same batch and their labs were good. I think they are the ones with bad intentions. Would love to clear this up. Let me know where to send it to.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 24, 2018)

MuscleMoose said:


> I have TGC Test Cypionate 250 to donate.  I don't need reimbursement either. Just want to see what it tests out to be cause i went for labwork and the results were horrendous.  And these guys have constant issues and people rip me saying i have bad intentions when i complained openly in their thread.  Was even told by them and others they have same batch and their labs were good. I think they are the ones with bad intentions. Would love to clear this up. Let me know where to send it to.



Also have a spare bottle of Flash Equipose to donate if you'd want to test that too.


----------



## Racepicks (Jun 25, 2018)

I want to make it clear to everyone.

We only test the Sponsors that are available on Anasci and ProMuscle.  We can not collect donations from members of Anasci and ProMuscle, and test products of other boards.  If these Sponsors care about their customers and would like to be part of the testing, they would have to be Sponsors of either or both Anasci and ProMuscle.

Here is what we are currently interested in having donated:

these Oils and Orals 

ARL 
DirectVIP
Sentinel
UncleZ
Toro Pharma
Mao
TGC 
Eminence
Blue Diamond
EuroBio
Marssel

Now, let me be clear.  The majority of samples tested in the last round were purchased anonymously by buck1973.  I can not be more blunt than this.  If the members would like to see this testing continue, we NEED donations of the products produced by the Sponsors above.  It is better for the integrity of our testing that the testing is performed on vials that were purchased by members and not the testers.    Please, if you want to see this testing continue, provide us financial, as well as product testing support.  You all have been more than generous, don't view this as an indictment, we just want to keep this project moving along.  Thanks for your continued support.


----------



## Txmason32 (Jun 25, 2018)

Curious to see the outcome of eminence testing. Had blood work drawn while on it last cycle and less then stellar results but great feedback on other forum


----------



## problem (Jun 25, 2018)

TGC is gettin tested ? 

Tell us where we can donate please ; I’ll send a sample in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## formula1069 (Jun 26, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> Incorrect.
> Testing is not only for the sponsors here or on PM but *ALL* sources that are in regular use around the entire community!
> Most are just using the sponsors that are here or there but there are plenty of others with known names out there to be tested.





Racepicks said:


> I want to make it clear to everyone.
> 
> We only test the Sponsors that are available on Anasci and ProMuscle.  We can not collect donations from members of Anasci and ProMuscle, and test products of other boards.  If these Sponsors care about their customers and would like to be part of the testing, they would have to be Sponsors of either or both Anasci and ProMuscle.



Which one is it so people are clear ?
We ask people to come here from other boards and Donate ? 

I only support sponsors here and Pro M so really I only care about testing here, but looking outside of Pro M and Anasci might not hurt either , keeps the Sponsors here Honest also , if others test better they will loose support and business
JMO


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 26, 2018)

Txmason32 said:


> Curious to see the outcome of eminence testing. Had blood work drawn while on it last cycle and less then stellar results but great feedback on other forum



Yep i had same issue with a TGC with my labs.  sent a bottle in from same batch i was using to get tested.  We'll soon see now.


----------



## Txmason32 (Jun 26, 2018)

Appreciate you donating a bottle test results will be nice. They replaced mine and service and communication are great but we are after results 




MuscleMoose said:


> Yep i had same issue with a TGC with my labs.  sent a bottle in from same batch i was using to get tested.  We'll soon see now.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 26, 2018)

formula1069 said:


> Which one is it so people are clear ?
> We ask people to come here from other boards and Donate ?
> 
> I only support sponsors here and Pro M so really I only care about testing here, but looking outside of Pro M and Anasci might not hurt either , keeps the Sponsors here Honest also , if others test better they will loose support and business
> JMO



You have been here for all 3 phases of the AAS testing we have done => Amrit, Magnus and now buck/Race.
SRCS was the 1st but we lost many of the results when accounts were purged many years back.
rAJJIN and I had always said that all sources in regular circulation could be tested because in the beginning our VIP section and older generation of member base spanned the entire community. 
That has not been the case for some years and although there are many sources out there now that are not largely known names most are using someone that is listed on PM because of the vast reach of that forum.

We do very much welcome donations from members throughout the community but we also have to consider the testers reach in obtaining samples from trusted donors. 
There are so many affiliations now with those receiving free product in exchange for boosted sales that it would very difficult to assure untainted samples.

Ultimately it is the members decisions on who is tested for each round of testing.
Threads are always started for each round with the sources we believe are best to test next.
From there discussion begins and other sources start getting mentioned and the donating members decide who in the end will be tested and what samples are donated.


----------



## K1 (Jun 27, 2018)

Would also love to see DirectVIP tested...That fucking man has a larger list then any other source out there! Haven't seen a list like that since IPC


----------



## johnnythunders (Jun 28, 2018)

I've been away from the boards for awhile now due to work.  I'm so glad to see the community is still going strong on testing!!

I'd love to donate!  Buck is the man.  Thanks to everyone else involved in putting this together.


----------



## johnnythunders (Jun 28, 2018)

Just shot you a pm Buck.  Thanks!


----------



## Sub7percent (Jun 28, 2018)

K1 said:


> Would also love to see DirectVIP tested...That fucking man has a larger list then any other source out there! Haven't seen a list like that since IPC





True.  Back in the hgh testing at PM his GH tested really well I remember I was pretty surprised.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck1973 (Jul 5, 2018)

Still lookin for  sample donations  i do  have a few TGC

Race has a few things also but things are slow... 





Lookin for these Raws 

Bruce/Kova, PurePowders and Chembj







these Oils and Orals 

ARL 
DirectVIP
Sentinel
UncleZ
Toro Pharma
Mao
TGC 
Eminence
Blue Diamond
EuroBio
Marssel


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 5, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Still lookin for  sample donations  i do  have a few TGC
> 
> Race has a few things also but things are slow...
> 
> ...



Come on everyone, let's get those samples in and the next round of testing underway!


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jul 6, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Still lookin for  sample donations  i do  have a few TGC
> 
> Race has a few things also but things are slow...
> 
> ...



If you guys cant find anyone else to donate a product from the listed sponsors i have a spare Flash Equipose i can send in for testing as well. I already sent in a TGC product but just let me know and ill send it.


----------



## lntense (Jul 6, 2018)

If I had any of those labs I would help out. I had some toro tren but ran through that pretty quick.


----------



## Akamai (Jul 6, 2018)

Checks and balances this test provide are invaluable,

Good programs will make necessary adjustments.

Ak


----------



## crunchy (Jul 7, 2018)

Isn't uncle Z Euro pharm like PSL?


----------



## problem (Jul 8, 2018)

crunchy said:


> Isn't uncle Z Euro pharm like PSL?





Yes but it would be nice to see if uncle z carry the same quality


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnab87 (Jul 12, 2018)

Still no viking/aurum rx ...


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 12, 2018)

dnab87 said:


> Still no viking/aurum rx ...



Not sure where we are at sample wise.
Spoke with buck and I believe there may be a couple samples heading his way?
Haven't spoken to Race so not sure if he has received anything as of yet?

One or both will most likely stop in and give an update within the next day or so.
But sample collecting is becoming tougher and tougher and if they have to start using donations to also pay for the samples then the testing will most likely not continue much longer.
Funds will deplete too quickly.


----------



## K1 (Jul 12, 2018)

The list of sources up there, their turn has come around...And the shit thing is when you go into any one of those sponsor threads you see they're getting business...And I even posted in a couple of those threads asking for sample donations!

Seems the same sample offers for the same sources keeps coming up with every round...Which obviously becomes pointless testing the same ones over and over again.

As this testing has gone on I've started noticing some things...And we've all even seen it in some threads with guys just discrediting the testing outright:

1) Some of the sources that have tested bad (even unusable), the customers/members of those sources that are always bumping those sponsor threads refuse to even come over and look at the results...They don't want to see the truth because as humans, what we don't know can't hurt us and the truth usually hurts!

2) Guys are getting more reluctant to donate samples because IMO they really don't want to know how their source's shit tests out...Why do you want to end up feeling like a fool for praising some dude's Tren that eventually tests out as who the fuck knows?!! 

Humans in general would always rather be satisfied by their own lies then know the truth...

Shit thing is we get more offers from the reps then we do the customers...And the reps probably do have legit samples because most of them are getting paid in the same product that is being sold...With trying to keep everything unbiased we obviously can't accept those, but getting customers to donate is becoming tiresome for buck and race I'm sure!


----------



## montego (Jul 12, 2018)

I think it's a tough position.

The idea of this type of testing is a relatively new thing.

The model that's set up doesn't really lend itself to longevity either.

A member donates money to see results. Then eventually he has to donate a sample or, he has  to donate money again since the money for testing will go to buying donations.

After a time, you just run out of guys who are joining and want to see the results then you rely on repeat donations and samples.

Imo, if every batch of testing needed a donation from every member who wished to see it, that's more practical money wise......

Would members donate each time there was testing would be the question..... It Would need to be a smaller amount, "popular" labs being tested along with the "popular" hormones. .......

Dunno just thinking out loud.


----------



## problem (Jul 12, 2018)

K1 said:


> The list of sources up there, their turn has come around...And the shit thing is when you go into any one of those sponsor threads you see they're getting business...And I even posted in a couple of those threads asking for sample donations!
> 
> Seems the same sample offers for the same sources keeps coming up with every round...Which obviously becomes pointless testing the same ones over and over again.
> 
> ...





I agree with you. Funny how we humans operate. most of these peeps are in denial. I see sponsors test bad and they still have business... and I’m over here wondering wtf is going through their head. 

Finally, I think it’s time for reps donation to be accepted. It will make testings easier since they get products for free 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jul 12, 2018)

K1 said:


> The list of sources up there, their turn has come around...And the shit thing is when you go into any one of those sponsor threads you see they're getting business...And I even posted in a couple of those threads asking for sample donations!
> 
> Seems the same sample offers for the same sources keeps coming up with every round...Which obviously becomes pointless testing the same ones over and over again.
> 
> ...



I am happy to donate any product i am taking.  I want to know my gear is good to go.  Hopefully next round of testing you guys want some Flash products.  I have some Equipose 300 from them i have yet to take and would gladly donate it.


----------



## K1 (Jul 12, 2018)

dnab87 said:


> Still no viking/aurum rx ...



Lats is taking care of Viking...



LATS said:


> You'll be getting the viking SOLBERG DHB and SIS product also..


----------



## Getbiger (Jul 12, 2018)

I have raws from knight labs I'd be happy to donate.


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 12, 2018)

problem said:


> Finally, I think it’s time for reps donation to be accepted. It will make testings easier since they get products for free
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



NO it's not IMO
once that happens this testing reputation will take a dive

I can't believe people are so fucking cheap they can't donate a vial of gear

Every one of us is a gear whore and has many cycles on hand, pretend you dropped it on the ground and it broke, then you won't feel bad giving up a vail ! 

I would donate more gear but I haven't been a customer of those on the list


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 12, 2018)

formula1069 said:


> I would donate more gear but I haven't been a customer of those on the list



You have more then donated enough to the testing!
Even going as far as to match dollar for dollar on two different occasions.


----------



## samson516 (Jul 14, 2018)

I have some Omni and TGC I'd be happy to donate for testing.  Let me check my "stash"...there might be a couple more of interest in there as well.  Who should I PM...Buck or Race?


----------



## problem (Jul 14, 2018)

samson516 said:


> I have some Omni and TGC I'd be happy to donate for testing.  Let me check my "stash"...there might be a couple more of interest in there as well.  Who should I PM...Buck or Race?





Either one. I pmd buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1 (Jul 19, 2018)

I believe we have Bruce and Purepowders taken care of for raws...Natty is taking care of DirectVIP also...LATS has Viking covered and maybe something else?!

Buck and Race will probably pop in and update things soon...Should make for an interesting round!


----------



## Sully (Jul 19, 2018)

problem said:


> Finally, I think it’s time for reps donation to be accepted. It will make testings easier since they get products for free



Worst idea, ever. If guys are too cheap to part with a single vial of product to ensure that their gear is good to go, then they deserve to get screwed. This testing is being done as a service to the AAS community at large. A lot of guys are giving substantial amounts of their own time and money, as well as taking substantial safety risks to their own person and family, to make this happen. And, they are the ones that will see the least benefit from it. If guys can’t be bothered to donate their gear or money to ensure their own safety when so many others are already giving much more, then the ignorance they choose to live in is their own fault.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 19, 2018)

I've been using the same lab for years and so far their testings good. I'd love to see how vikings stuff tests out because I tried some DHB. All I've got is IP now. But I'll donate again just to help out. 
Everyone wants the truth. Then when you tell them your an asshole.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 20, 2018)

BigBob said:


> I'd love to see how vikings stuff tests out because I tried some DHB.



Yes received quite a few messages about DBH being tested.
Happy to see Lats as willing to donate some to the testing!


----------



## Ironhammer (Jul 20, 2018)

lntense said:


> If I had any of those labs I would help out. I had some toro tren but ran through that pretty quick.


I never knew most on that list existed till seeing them there. 

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey guys, been out of he loop for a while, I will send some money for testing again beginning of the month. I have no Rawls but I do have tons of Viking stuff, especially EQ, it didn’t sit well with me so I have 3 bottles unopened, along with some other stuff and I have a few things from Omni as well. I have liquid cialis, winny and a bottle of Test from Omni and EQ, and NPP from Viking that I know of, please let me know if you could use them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demons (Jul 20, 2018)

I've been in contact with Buck, sending him Sentinel products for testing


----------



## samson516 (Jul 21, 2018)

I sent a few things to Buck this week that he was interested in having tested.  I'm VERY curious how the results come back!!  I really do hope they turn out to be within the accepted variances but I'm not super optimistic.  Actually 1 out of the 3 I sent in should test pretty good but we'll see!!  The other 2 are a crapshoot.


----------



## Arkan (Jul 21, 2018)

Im trying to find out if anyone tested oxavar 50mg from biotech im getting mixed reviews alot of my friends are happy with the results but i keep hearing its winstrol and not anavar n i cant take winstrol cuz it makes my hair fallout.So if anybody can tell me or show me the results im new member here n i cant find testing results for biotech oxavar..thnx


----------



## jimmy14 (Jul 21, 2018)

I have a bottle of Solberg "test e" that looks like tren from vicking I wouldn't mind sending it in and finding out what it is for sure. Let me know and I can send it out. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## problem (Jul 21, 2018)

Guys pm me buck and ask if he would like your samples at this time. that’s your best bet to help out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jul 21, 2018)

jimmy14 said:


> I have a bottle of Solberg "test e" that looks like tren from vicking I wouldn't mind sending it in and finding out what it is for sure. Let me know and I can send it out. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk



That's funny.  I have a bottle of Flash Equipose that is same color as their trenbolone. Ive been wanting to get it tested.


----------



## samson516 (Jul 21, 2018)

MuscleMoose said:


> That's funny.  I have a bottle of Flash Equipose that is same color as their trenbolone. Ive been wanting to get it tested.



I have some Equipoise from Flash that I just got a few weeks ago and it's a pretty clear liquid.  But I do have a couple bottles of EQ from a couple other trusted sponsors and they each have a slight yellow tint to them.  Nothing that would make me think it's tren tho but definitely a yellowish tint.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 21, 2018)

Update => I spoke with buck1973 who is on vacation at the moment but have confirmed with a couple donors on samples that have been sent to buck and race.

Solberg DHB
DirectVIP Primo
Direct VIP Diet-Mix (Test Prop/Tren Ace/Mast Prop) 
Purepowders Primo (raw sample)
Brucegroup Cialis (raw sample)
Sentinel
Toro Primo

If anyone has been in contact with buck and/or race please send me a pm with what you have sent so that I can add it to the list here.
Thank you!


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jul 21, 2018)

samson516 said:


> I have some Equipoise from Flash that I just got a few weeks ago and it's a pretty clear liquid.  But I do have a couple bottles of EQ from a couple other trusted sponsors and they each have a slight yellow tint to them.  Nothing that would make me think it's tren tho but definitely a yellowish tint.



I have two batches of equipose from flash.  The first batch were all clearish to yellowish and then the next batch was all a "lighter" colored trenbolone.  Definitely different.  Im thinking its just change in oil most likely but would be curious to see if maybe some trenbolone was mislabeled as equipose.  I received free bottles of tri-tren from a sale so i was able to compare and the equipose was practically same color.  I'll definitely know when i go to use it since when i took tren in the past i get all the recognizable sides.


----------



## Ironhammer (Jul 22, 2018)

MuscleMoose said:


> I have two batches of equipose from flash.  The first batch were all clearish to yellowish and then the next batch was all a "lighter" colored trenbolone.  Definitely different.  Im thinking its just change in oil most likely but would be curious to see if maybe some trenbolone was mislabeled as equipose.  I received free bottles of tri-tren from a sale so i was able to compare and the equipose was practically same color.  I'll definitely know when i go to use it since when i took tren in the past i get all the recognizable sides.


The "feelings" and sensations i get with flash's mast en are that of very low dosed tren. 
For 2 decades of juicing its always been the same: i can tell when tren is hitting before mentally before any physical sensations.  I always start thinking about people who've pissed me off: last week; last year; decades ago; as a kid etc.
And i get a little noided snappy and distrustful.  Call it crazy  (cause it is). But that always the pattern.
I suspect Flash has had an over abundance of tren products and they worked their way into other thing (much like the corn glut and pork surplus with bacon and pork pushed into everything.
Now... i could be wrong. It wouldnt be rhe first time.
It also seems like real or good drostanolone enanthate has been harder to come by in the last 2 years than pretty much anything else. Idk why. I have several suppliers and none have seemed right for actually closer to 3 years.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## problem (Jul 22, 2018)

Ironhammer said:


> The "feelings" and sensations i get with flash's mast en are that of very low dosed tren.
> For 2 decades of juicing its always been the same: i can tell when tren is hitting before mentally before any physical sensations.  I always start thinking about people who've pissed me off: last week; last year; decades ago; as a kid etc.
> And i get a little noided snappy and distrustful.  Call it crazy  (cause it is). But that always the pattern.
> I suspect Flash has had an over abundance of tren products and they worked their way into other thing (much like the corn glut and pork surplus with bacon and pork pushed into everything.
> ...





I’m shocked flash gear is not tested more. He’s the most popular sponsor and I believe all of his gear need to be tested like PSL and UA has been 

Flash gear is easy to get


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazed_noob (Jul 22, 2018)

problem said:


> I’m shocked flash gear is not tested more. He’s the most popular sponsor and I believe all of his gear need to be tested like PSL and UA has been
> 
> Flash gear is easy to get
> 
> ...


Like stated above flash has gone by manys name over the last couple years and every product tested has been on point...

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## problem (Jul 22, 2018)

Blazed_noob said:


> Like stated above flash has gone by manys name over the last couple years and every product tested has been on point...
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk





3 products has been tested only. There’s more to be tested. Idk, I’d like to see more. 

Deca, EQ, Mast e, Mast prop.. to name a few and some orals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 22, 2018)

problem said:


> I’m shocked flash gear is not tested more. He’s the most popular sponsor and I believe all of his gear need to be tested like PSL and UA has been



Flash has been tested both while Oxford and Stealth.
Also they are going private so cannot be listed in the testing or forums during that time.
If they decide to return their turn will come around again the same as UA, IPG and PSL.

But the same sources cannot be tested every round.
We need to get every source in current use tested.
We do not want to turn this testing into a free advertisement forum only for 3-4 large sources that are in heaviest use.
Even the smaller sources deserve business if they are offering a solid product line!


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 22, 2018)

Updated the samples that have been sent in to buck/race =>



AnaSCI said:


> Update => I spoke with buck1973 who is on vacation at the moment but have confirmed with a couple donors on samples that have been sent to buck and race.
> 
> Solberg DHB
> DirectVIP Primo
> ...


----------



## lntense (Jul 27, 2018)

Interested to see the results. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## johnnythunders (Jul 28, 2018)

Glad to see some raws in there.  Very curious to see the results.  

Thank you.


----------



## buck1973 (Jul 30, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> Update => I spoke with buck1973 who is on vacation at the moment but have confirmed with a couple donors on samples that have been sent to buck and race.
> 
> Solberg DHB
> DirectVIP Primo
> ...



OK  i  M  back   the  samples i have in possession at this time  are 

 TGC test depot c 250
Parbolan 76.6
Tren a 100
Primo 100
Sentinal  test P 100

 there are a  few things i believe in the mail I will get to  my  box tommorow


----------



## RA0513 (Jul 30, 2018)

Did you need any samples from Viking or Omni, I have several things.??? Also is it still the same email to PayPal you for testing? It’s been s while since I donated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck1973 (Jul 31, 2018)

yes Here is the  list bro

ARL 
Direct VIP
Sentinel (1 Sample)
Uncle Z
Toro Pharma
Mao ( 3 samples)
TGC (Covered  4 samples)
Eminence
Blue Diamond
Euro Bio
Marssel
Kova (Raw Tadalafil)


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 2, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> yes Here is the  list bro
> 
> ARL
> Direct VIP
> ...




here is the remainder of wats left if I could get 1 of ea. that is left open, i can prep and send and get things movin forward....


----------



## problem (Aug 2, 2018)

RA0513 said:


> Did you need any samples from Viking or Omni, I have several things.??? Also is it still the same email to PayPal you for testing? It’s been s while since I donated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Yea bro; send some Viking n Omni samples 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleMoose (Aug 2, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> yes Here is the  list bro
> 
> ARL
> Direct VIP
> ...



I see Eminence and Toro are having big sales right now on PM board.  If i could id take advantage and order few things but i cant right now.  Already stocked with Flash and TGC and have sent a TGC sample in.  Would also send in Flash sample but not on the list.


----------



## getnbiggger (Aug 3, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> yes Here is the  list bro
> 
> ARL
> Direct VIP
> ...


What ARL products do u need? PM me, thanks

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 3, 2018)

getnbiggger said:


> What ARL products do u need? PM me, thanks



We are hoping for Tren Ace or Enan.
Thank you!


----------



## getnbiggger (Aug 3, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> We are hoping for Tren Ace or Enan.
> Thank you!


I believe I sent in some tren from ARL domestic for the last round of testing. 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 3, 2018)

getnbiggger said:


> I believe I sent in some tren from ARL domestic for the last round of testing.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk



hope ya seen the  results on it:

*ARL Tren Ace (06/2018)*

lets do it  again if your willin


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 3, 2018)

getnbiggger said:


> I believe I sent in some tren from ARL domestic for the last round of testing.





buck1973 said:


> hope ya seen the  results on it:
> 
> *ARL Tren Ace (06/2018)*
> 
> lets do it  again if your willin



That result buck1973 linked to is why we would like to retest


----------



## getnbiggger (Aug 3, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> That result buck1973 linked to is why we would like to retest


You need another domestic tren ace?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 3, 2018)

getnbiggger said:


> You need another domestic tren ace?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk



Yes Sir....


----------



## getnbiggger (Aug 4, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Yes Sir....


No prob. Just give me info where to send . Happy to assist the board and it's members

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## problem (Aug 6, 2018)

Do you need uncle Z gear still ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demons (Aug 7, 2018)

Buck it’s on the way


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 7, 2018)

problem said:


> Do you need uncle Z gear still ?



That is his PSL line correct?
If so I believe we covered those in the last round.


----------



## RA0513 (Aug 7, 2018)

//////////////


----------



## RA0513 (Aug 7, 2018)

///////////////


----------



## K1 (Aug 7, 2018)

RA0513 said:


> //////////////





RA0513 said:


> ///////////////



Those were deleted...There is no verification on what was actually sent!

This is exactly what we talked about when starting this testing...If we just let any random person post their own tests results then who is to say it's not a conflict of interest?!

Example...We were looking for Solberg last round, where was xjpx to donate a sample then?! LATS donated the samples that will be sent in for this round.

You don't give a shit about the COMMUNITY testing when you have your "trusted" source...But if that source checks out bad, then fuck, the world needs to know immediately!

That's not how we play these games...Solberg will be tested this round when the next round of samples are sent in and then the OFFICIAL test results will be posted here!

Rules are the rules for a reason...We have to make sure that everything remains unbiased or this testing isn't worth a shit!


----------



## RA0513 (Aug 7, 2018)

Ok didn’t mean to repost, I just knew that wasn’t allowed and wanted someone to know, my offer still stands though, will gladly donate samples and I don’t need to be compensated for it. Now I’m off to Great Wolf Lodge dor some family water-sliding fun with the kids for 3 days. Hope I can make it through lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1 (Aug 7, 2018)

RA0513 said:


> Ok didn’t mean to repost, I just knew that wasn’t allowed and wanted someone to know, my offer still stands though, will gladly donate samples and I don’t need to be compensated for it. Now I’m off to Great Wolf Lodge dor some family water-sliding fun with the kids for 3 days. Hope I can make it through lol



Not a problem man...Yeah, get with buck and see what else he needs...Thanks!

Enjoy the sun and water...Can't beat vaca time!


----------



## Racepicks (Aug 8, 2018)

GUESS WHOS BACK????

Natty, I got you, my Brother, Toro Primo.   Also picked up some Solberg (Viking?) DHB and SIS Primo.  Thanks to my man Lats for the email.  Getting with buck again tonight to formulate our plan for getting these to the lab.


----------



## problem (Aug 8, 2018)

Man, I’m excited for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akamai (Aug 8, 2018)

Hey Fellas are  sample being collected from any member willing to send them (minus those associated with a sponsor)  or only trusted long term members?


----------



## GreenTLB6 (Aug 8, 2018)

What’s the policy with MODs sending in samples to be tested?

I ask bc that in itself seems like a conflict of interest...meaning we know sources have sent MODs bang on products and sent others crap. 

I’m not trying to stir anything up but I would say it’s prob a conflict as well.


----------



## K1 (Aug 8, 2018)

GreenTLB6 said:


> I ask bc that in itself seems like a conflict of interest...meaning we know sources have sent MODs bang on products and sent others crap.




Ill let buck or race answer this...BUT why don’t you answer me a few things:

1) Show me where Mods are receiving different shit then everyone else...Just a couple of examples, you dont need to go crazy looking?! 

2) If its a conflict of interest for Mods to handle samples then I guess its safe to say that buck and race shouldn’t be involved because they Mod here?!

3) Or does that depend on if you trust the Mod or not...Then its ok?!


----------



## K1 (Aug 8, 2018)

Akamai said:


> Hey Fellas are  sample being collected from any member willing to send them (minus those associated with a sponsor)  or only trusted long term members?



buck and race decide who donates for each round...Reps and sources are out obviously but anyone can offer samples and race and buck will usually go through their post history and see if there are any affiliations anywhere.



GreenTLB6 said:


> I’m not trying to stir anything up but I would say it’s prob a conflict as well.



And just to add to my above post...Until this round I don't believe any samples have been turned in by Mods. The only reason LATS donated the Solberg is because no one wanted to give up their "great" stash until yesterday when xjpx made his thread...Now everyone wants to donate some Solberg and LATS samples may be a conflict of interest!

Funny how sheep work isn't it

Pretty sure buck and race would have no problem with someone else taking this over!


----------



## MuscleMoose (Aug 9, 2018)

Akamai said:


> Hey Fellas are  sample being collected from any member willing to send them (minus those associated with a sponsor)  or only trusted long term members?



Why does it matter if its any member or trusted long term member?  If you purchased product from sponsor and are willing to donate it for testing then i dont see why it would matter.  And what is a "trusted" long term member. Is it someone who has over 1000 posts?  I know people on these boards that buy stuff from sponsors that have been members for 10 years but only have the necessary 50 posts on PM.  They just want access to the sponsors to buy product and don't care to post.  What makes them trusted or not?  I feel like everyone wants to start conspiracy theories somehow on these boards. If sponsor sends in product conspiracy theory starts.  If rep of sponsor sends in product conspiracy theory starts.  Now if member isn't trusted here comes the conspiracy theory's.  :banghead:

I'm not sure if that's what you're getting at here.  So i apologize if im looking at what you said the wrong way.  Maybe your just curious at whose sending in samples.


----------



## Akamai (Aug 9, 2018)

Nah no problem.  Its part of it. Your absolutely right post does not mean a thing.  Was just curious.


A


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 10, 2018)

Trusted means anyone that buck1973 and racepicks decides does not have an affiliation or agenda for or against any sources being tested.
Many factors are taken into consideration when they choose whose samples to accept.

Post counts do help because I have spoken with buck1973 in depth about his vetting process and he does insist on reviewing a member's post history mainly in the sponsor sections to see if there are any ties to the source they are looking to donate samples of.
Post counts are not a deciding factor though in who is chosen to donate.
Also if ordering directly from a source for testing, buck will handle that himself anonymously, so the source never knows the connection.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Aug 10, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> Trusted means anyone that buck1973 and racepicks decides does not have an affiliation or agenda for or against any sources being tested.
> Many factors are taken into consideration when they choose whose samples to accept.
> 
> Post counts do help because I have spoken with buck1973 in depth about his vetting process and he does insist on reviewing a member's post history mainly in the sponsor sections to see if there are any ties to the source they are looking to donate samples of.
> ...



I personally like random members donating a sample each.  This way if you get 4 samples for a sponsor its from 4 different people.  More likely to get product from different batches and less likely to get a sponsor trying to find a member to send in product (that was freshly brewed) to be tested so they look like they are "perfect" sponsor to drum up business.  The way i look at it is its easy for sponsor to see products of theirs will soon be tested.  So what do they do?  they go brew up fresh product that is dosed accurate with correct substance and find a member to donate for them.  Maybe that member is given few 100 in free product to do him the favor and nobody knows any better.  in all honesty if i was a sponsor thats exactly what id do.  id want to try to control whats being tested so i dont have any issues.  its dishonest but its reality.  so random members with different donations and not all given in by one person is the best way to do this in my opinion


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 10, 2018)

Kinda see what your saying but same could be said for random people sending in samples.


----------



## Akamai (Aug 10, 2018)

We stand corrected..... there is a vetting process that goes both ways.  
1....It protects members from having sponsors stack the deck with samples.  

2 .....Help protect sponsors from members who may have an axe to grind.

Doing the best can be expected bout being even handed.

Ak


----------



## MuscleMoose (Aug 10, 2018)

Nattydread said:


> Kinda see what your saying but same could be said for random people sending in samples.



Very true.  Nothing is perfect.  But makes it a little more difficult for sponsors manipulating results by having various people donate and then having Buck be selective at who it is donating on top of it.


----------



## Winny230 (Aug 11, 2018)

Great information and work guys - all much appreciated!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racepicks (Aug 12, 2018)

I'll say this, buck and I have been testing products for years.  To be honest, I began testing for my own piece of mind.  Looking at the number of products buck and I have tested using our own funds, we have spent thousands of dollars.  We posted the results over on ProMuscle to help the community.  That has not changed, the only difference is that we test now using the donations of the members.  What do we make out of the deal, besides the recognition of the members?  Someone sends a vial of test, deca, tren, etc.  We draw out a few mils to send to the lab and we have the rest.  I hold on to the samples in the event we need to re-test.  I said it once and I'll say it again, the whole process is a pain in the ass, and the risks we are incurring is probably not worth the headaches.  That is why it kind of hurts to hear people criticizing the process while insinuating we may not being above board.  If someone wants to step in and continue this testing, I would be more than willing to step aside.


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 12, 2018)

Hey Race I believe about 99% of the members here know and understand what you and buck are dealing with and are very very apreciative of it all. Don’t listen to that 1percent. And if I haven’t said it before I’ll say it now, THANK YOU and Buck for everything. You guys are keeping us all safe and better with all you guys do.


----------



## demons (Aug 12, 2018)

Like what natty said I believe its a small percent. Thank you!


----------



## Ironhammer (Aug 12, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> I'll say this, buck and I have been testing products for years.  To be honest, I began testing for my own piece of mind.  Looking at the number of products buck and I have tested using our own funds, we have spent thousands of dollars.  We posted the results over on ProMuscle to help the community.  That has not changed, the only difference is that we test now using the donations of the members.  What do we make out of the deal, besides the recognition of the members?  Someone sends a vial of test, deca, tren, etc.  We draw out a few mils to send to the lab and we have the rest.  I hold on to the samples in the event we need to re-test.  I said it once and I'll say it again, the whole process is a pain in the ass, and the risks we are incurring is probably not worth the headaches.  That is why it kind of hurts to hear people criticizing the process while insinuating we may not being above board.  If someone wants to step in and continue this testing, I would be more than willing to step aside.


Oh fuck em! Someone always complains about something all the time and something.  Ie. "Yea i know you're doing this but you should be doing that."
"Oh you're doing that? Well you should be doing this. " on & on the shit goes.

I'm just glad to have access to this board where you guys are real instead of the suck ass kiss ass boards where if you speak out against the ass rape occurring you get banned because,  "its a tried true and trusted source" bullshit.
Seriously i dont even trust my morning cornflakes to not have certain poisonous shit in it and is just what it says it is and food  has a dozen regulatory agencies on watching it. 
So yea i really appreciate this testing and just these guys knowing it can be tested at any time will up the standards. 
We've all been getting dicked around for far too long. 
When you been adding special sauces and spices to your workout routines for 10-20 years, you know when shit isnt right. You may not know exactly what but you know some shits up!
Then to be told, "well you might react different to test or tren or blah blah blah" no motherfucker i know EXACTLY how i react and my system didnt just change this week! These fuckers rely on polypharmacy and long ester situations: a whole host of variables to complicate and delay assessment. 
Once again THANKS FOR ALL YOU GUYS ARE DOING!!!

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## Racepicks (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks for the support guys.  Don't get me wrong, I expect jackasses on other forums to be talking shit about what we are doing at Anasci.  When I say "we", I mean all the members who donate funds and samples.  I do it as a labor of love.  I love this game.  I have always hated seeing sponsors selling shit with no checks and balances.  Guess what?  We, here at Anasci, are the HAMMER!  Other boards can talk all the shit they want, but we are producing results.  You all should be proud to be members of Anasci


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 13, 2018)

Here is wat I  have + wat Races stash looks like 
Still seekin several   things

ARL 
Direct VIP
Sentinel (2 Sample)
Uncle Z
Toro Pharma
Mao ( 3 samples)
TGC (Covered  4 samples)
Eminence
Blue Diamond
Euro Bio
Marssel
Kova (Raw Tadalafil)


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 13, 2018)

I welcome all criticisms 
As this evolves changes can and will b made if needed and run through the process.
So far I think things have been sucessful


----------



## GreenTLB6 (Aug 13, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Here is wat I  have + wat Races stash looks like
> Still seekin several   things
> 
> ARL
> ...



Hey Buck I sent you a PM a few days ago about donating a sample. Take a look when you get a chance.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Aug 13, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> I'll say this, buck and I have been testing products for years.  To be honest, I began testing for my own piece of mind.  Looking at the number of products buck and I have tested using our own funds, we have spent thousands of dollars.  We posted the results over on ProMuscle to help the community.  That has not changed, the only difference is that we test now using the donations of the members.  What do we make out of the deal, besides the recognition of the members?  Someone sends a vial of test, deca, tren, etc.  We draw out a few mils to send to the lab and we have the rest.  I hold on to the samples in the event we need to re-test.  I said it once and I'll say it again, the whole process is a pain in the ass, and the risks we are incurring is probably not worth the headaches.  That is why it kind of hurts to hear people criticizing the process while insinuating we may not being above board.  If someone wants to step in and continue this testing, I would be more than willing to step aside.



 i think the way you guys are doing it is great.  And i understand the risks.  I fully support you and buck and will hope you continue to do this and will be happy to keep donating.


----------



## Racepicks (Aug 13, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> I welcome all criticisms
> As this evolves changes can and will b made if needed and run through the process.
> So far I think things have been sucessful



In that case, Criticize buck all you want:action-smiley-060:!!  But don't criticize me. :naughty1:

Seriously, I get buck's point.  This project is for the members, by the members.  If people have suggestions that can improve the process, we're open to suggestions. :headbang:


----------



## Iceman74 (Aug 14, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> In that case, Criticize buck all you want:action-smiley-060:!!  But don't criticize me. :naughty1:
> 
> Seriously, I get buck's point.  This project is for the members, by the members.  If people have suggestions that can improve the process, we're open to suggestions. :headbang:


If it ain't broke - don't fix it! 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Aug 14, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> Seriously, I get buck's point.  This project is for the members, by the members.  If people have suggestions that can improve the process, we're open to suggestions. :headbang:



First off, thanks to both of you. You’ve done a great job thus far, and the vast majority of the members here are extremely grateful for the effort you’ve both put in to make this whole process happen. 

The only improvement I could suggest, and I know this is unlikely to ever happen, would be to remove the members donating samples from the process entirely. Specifically, by going to strictly monetary donations and using those to purchase the product anonymously, directly from the sources themselves. It would eliminate the concerns about chain of custody and sources stacking the deck, as well as make the process of getting the products that are desired for testing simpler and subject to fewer moving parts. 

It would also require a lot more cash donations, which has always been the biggest hurdle to this whole process. 

Once again, thanks to Buck and Race for their commitment to this process. You guys have done an excellent job, and are performing an invaluable service for the community. It’s much appreciated. :action-smiley-033:


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 14, 2018)

Sully said:


> First off, thanks to both of you. You’ve done a great job thus far, and the vast majority of the members here are extremely grateful for the effort you’ve both put in to make this whole process happen.
> 
> The only improvement I could suggest, and I know this is unlikely to ever happen, would be to remove the members donating samples from the process entirely. Specifically, by going to strictly monetary donations and using those to purchase the product anonymously, directly from the sources themselves. It would eliminate the concerns about chain of custody and sources stacking the deck, as well as make the process of getting the products that are desired for testing simpler and subject to fewer moving parts.
> 
> ...



this has been talked about and discused in Pvt many times and is still in consideration.
as you state money would then b the issue.
 we would spend down all funds in short order with less coming in to replace it.


----------



## Sully (Aug 14, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> this has been talked about and discused in Pvt many times and is still in consideration.
> as you state money would then b the issue.
> we would spend down all funds in short order with less coming in to replace it.



Yeah, I get why it would be tough. The funny thing is, if guys would just donate the cost of a vial or gear plus the cost of sending it to you 2, it would be easily doable. And the wouldn’t lose any of their stash in the process. 

Oh well. For me that would be the ideal situation, but it’s not a deal breaker.


----------



## Racepicks (Aug 14, 2018)

My thoughts are this:

When a member purchases the products and sends them to us to test, they feel more part of the process.  In addition, they know that the batch they purchased from the Sponsor is the same that is being tested.

Buck can attest to this.....people volunteer to send samples and sometimes drag their feet, or don't send them at all.  It slows down the process to a crawl while we wait for 20 odd samples.  


Add in the problem of refusing samples from same members because they may have a relationship with the Sponsors, or do not have a strong enough presence on the boards.

It all makes the process difficult.


----------



## Racepicks (Aug 21, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Here is wat I  have + wat Races stash looks like
> Still seekin several   things
> 
> ARL
> ...



We will be posting a comprehensive list of what we have and what we need.  We would like to have, at least, 20 samples to the lab.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Racepicks (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm going to try to get with buck tonight to hash out what our plan will be going forward.  I'll be back as soon as I get the info.  We need to get this going soon.


----------



## Racepicks (Aug 26, 2018)

Let's get this wrapped up!

I think we have many of the "most faked" product that we are going to get for this round.  If anyone has Test Enanthate, Cypionate, or Propianate, hit me up.  We'll use the old standbys to round off our samples to the lab.


----------



## Racepicks (Aug 28, 2018)

In an attempt to close this round of testing, I just made this post over on ProMuscle:

You'll notice we have slowed down considerably with the testing.  The reasons vary, from me taking a sabbatical from this madness, to just having a difficult time collecting samples. :banghead:

Here is a post by buck1973 from Anasci:



buck1973 said:


> Here is wat I  have + wat Races stash looks like
> Still seekin several   things
> 
> ARL
> ...




We have been very interested in collecting some of the more questionable compounds (ie. Masteron, Primo, etc.), with that being said, we would like to send, at a minimum 20 samples to the lab.  We were not actively looking for Test, Deca, and to a certain extent, Tren.  We will open it up to all samples to finish this round of testing.


*Disclaimer:* We cannot accept any samples from members who have an affiliation with a sponsor. (ie. Reps).  We also review the Sponsor's thread and try to avoid anyone who may have an obvious bias toward the sponsor.  Please understand, we do this in an attempt to protect the integrity of the testing project.  A donating member must be an active member of Anasci and/or Professional Muscle.  We cannot accept samples from a member who has 3 posts and joined yesterday.  buck and I will review all potential donors.  Hit me up if you want clarification.


Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 28, 2018)

Its summer time and everything on the boards usually slows down, everyone is out having fun 
 a little birdie told me some samples and a donation were sent in, hopefully that will get you to the number you want


----------



## MuscleMoose (Aug 29, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> In an attempt to close this round of testing, I just made this post over on ProMuscle:
> 
> You'll notice we have slowed down considerably with the testing.  The reasons vary, from me taking a sabbatical from this madness, to just having a difficult time collecting samples. :banghead:
> 
> ...



I can send in that Flash Equipose if you'd like


----------



## problem (Aug 29, 2018)

You guys have good stash of samples, why not send those ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Sep 3, 2018)

Can they test blends with 3 and 4 different compounds together?
How accurate would the tests be?


----------



## demons (Sep 3, 2018)

Interested in Global Anabolic?  If so lmk..




Racepicks said:


> In an attempt to close this round of testing, I just made this post over on ProMuscle:
> 
> You'll notice we have slowed down considerably with the testing.  The reasons vary, from me taking a sabbatical from this madness, to just having a difficult time collecting samples. :banghead:
> 
> ...


----------



## Duluxx (Sep 3, 2018)

I have monster proviron. A whole pack unopened that I would like to see what it is. Bought 4 awhile back and makes my blood pressure go through the roof. Most likely not proviron.


----------



## Ironhammer (Sep 3, 2018)

Duluxx said:


> I have monster proviron. A whole pack unopened that I would like to see what it is. Bought 4 awhile back and makes my blood pressure go through the roof. Most likely not proviron.


I've discovered while their reps and service is good, many of their products = shit.
And I've used monster aromasin, all their testo products, masteron both prop and enanthate and proviron. 
Most either seemed weak or not what it was supposed to be. I'll never use them again. 

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 3, 2018)

squatster said:


> Can they test blends with 3 and 4 different compounds together?
> How accurate would the tests be?



Yes, all listed in the results forum.
We have had a few Sust blends tested.
As well as custom blends.



demons said:


> Interested in Global Anabolic?  If so lmk..



Are they a source in regular use at this time?



MuscleMoose said:


> I can send in that Flash Equipose if you'd like



Flash no longer sponsors their product line.



Duluxx said:


> I have monster proviron. A whole pack unopened



We have not tested Monster products yet so it would be a good addition.
Contact buck or race about donating.
Thank you!


----------



## buck1973 (Sep 3, 2018)

Here is wat I  have + wat Races stash looks like 
Still seekin several   things

ARL 
Direct VIP (1 sample)
Sentinel (2 Sample)
Uncle Z
Toro Pharma
Mao ( 3 samples)
TGC (Covered  4 samples)
Eminence
Blue Diamond
Euro Bio
Marssel
Kova (Raw Tadalafil)


3 misc.


----------



## problem (Sep 3, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Here is wat I  have + wat Races stash looks like
> 
> Still seekin several   things
> 
> ...





Why don’t we send these for now ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck1973 (Sep 3, 2018)

problem said:


> Why don’t we send these for now ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yeah thats wat were doin Bro
 i gona get wit RP and we will get  this  movin


----------



## demons (Sep 4, 2018)

Buck interested in Global Anabolic Mast blend? MY Gear Guru sells this brand over at PM...LMK please




buck1973 said:


> Here is wat I  have + wat Races stash looks like
> Still seekin several   things
> 
> ARL
> ...


----------



## Racepicks (Sep 4, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> yeah thats wat were doin Bro
> i gona get wit RP and we will get  this  movin



OK, so buck and I spoke last night.  We will meet up again tonight to decide what to send and work out the logistics.  Buck is waiting for one last sample that we should receive by end of week.  In the mean time, we will prepare these samples we have on hand for shipping.


Once we know what we are shipping we will post.  Buck and I agreed that after so much time has past, we want to be sure that all the samples that we agreed to test will indeed be tested.  Once we post the sample list, if you sent a sample and it is not listed, let us know ASAP.  We have received a ton of samples over the years.  Our goal is to complete this round of testing and begin the next round with a clean slate.  


Our goal for the future is to learn from our mistakes and make improvements that will allow us to get samples and send them out in a super timely manner.  


I invite anyone who has supported this project, through both monetary and sample donations, to post up (or PM me) your suggestions on improving and streamlining the process.  We will consider all suggestions. 


At the end of the day, we will be making changes.  Both buck and I want to make the process run like clockwork.  Once we complete this round, we will begin that process.


Thank you all for the continued support.  Between now and the beginning of the next round, we would appreciate any financial donations you can muster up.  We think it imperative that we go into the next round not worrying about how many samples we can afford to test.  Anything you can spare would be appreciated.

As always, contact buck for info for $$ donations


----------



## Racepicks (Sep 5, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> yeah thats wat were doin Bro
> i gona get wit RP and we will get  this  movin



buck has a bunch of samples in his possession, we will compile a complete list ASAP.

Here is what I have:

SIS Primo  100mg.
Toro Primo  100mg.
Solberg Masteron  100mg,
Solberg DHB  100mg.

I know the prevailing thought is "Test is Test, it's cheap to make so, why test it?  But I feel it is necessary to keep it in our list, even if it is to a lesser degree.  Keep 'em honest!!  If anyone has Testosterone for testing and they can get it to us quick, we would like to include it in this round.


----------



## hemipower (Sep 11, 2018)

I have a Bio Primo I'd part with for testing...


----------



## Racepicks (Sep 12, 2018)

hemipower said:


> I have a Bio Primo I'd part with for testing...



Hit me up with a PM, Hemi.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Sep 14, 2018)

So are all samples out for testing now?


----------



## Racepicks (Sep 16, 2018)

MuscleMoose said:


> So are all samples out for testing now?



Not yet, Moose!  buck is awaiting one more sample.  We want to get this done so we can begin The 2018 HGH Testing Project.  We will be sending oils, orals and raws in this round.  We will do an HGH Round, then in all likelihood, we will follow that up with Raws.


----------



## buck1973 (Sep 16, 2018)

I now have all samples in possession they will b processed and shipped shortly  Race  will do the  same  
We will have  a  mixed batch,  some Oils,  some  Powders, some tabs.
Natty Ya better PM me and ID  that  Raw officially...


----------



## Nattydread (Sep 16, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> I now have all samples in possession they will b processed and shipped shortly  Race  will do the  same
> We will have  a  mixed batch,  some Oils,  some  Powders, some tabs.
> Natty Ya better PM me and ID  that  Raw officially...



Just saw this and sent pm. Sorry


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 16, 2018)

Nattydread said:


> Just saw this and sent pm. Sorry



Natty, that is the PurePowdersDirect Primobolan sample correct?


----------



## Nattydread (Sep 16, 2018)

Yes sir. That’s it.


----------



## Racepicks (Sep 16, 2018)

Nattydread said:


> Yes sir. That’s it.



Thanks Natty, You Da Man!


----------



## buck1973 (Sep 19, 2018)

Pac sent to RP today  he will add to it,  Record and ship.
 he  has a pac coming to me that I will do the  same
 Hopefully we can ship to lab this week end or early next week....


----------



## Racepicks (Oct 6, 2018)

We are in the process of finalizing this round of AAS testing.  I have sent Buck the following oils to send to Lab:



Racepicks said:


> SIS Primo 100mg.
> Toro Primo  100mg.
> Solberg Masteron Acetate  100mg.
> Solberg DHB  100mg.
> Toraxx Masteron Enanthate 200mg,



Buck has sent me the orals and powders that I will, in turn, send to the Lab.

The Lab had requested we send these separately, using different methods.  Although the Lab is licensed to receive these samples, they thought this process was a better option.

Once we inventory what we have, we will post a list of what we send.


----------



## sciroxx (Oct 11, 2018)

Would like to donate and participate in any lab testing program, any random injection or tab from my line (domestic) is GTG

Pls instruct me by mail ([email protected]) or PM me


----------



## buck1973 (Oct 12, 2018)

sciroxx said:


> Would like to donate and participate in any lab testing program, any random injection or tab from my line (domestic) is GTG
> 
> Pls instruct me by mail ([email protected]) or PM me



We got um Bro.
  we tested ya back in June as you know 
#111, 112,113   http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-testing/41736-results-thread.html you can follow the links attached there and go to the individual test and see and give comments. 

Welcome  To AnaSCI BTW

RP and Myself are processin the  next round It will be  some oils and some tabs and a raw or 2.

If yr intrested it will have to b  next round  unless you want to xpedite a round of yr own which can b done.


----------



## squatster (Oct 12, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> We got um Bro.
> we tested ya back in June as you know
> #111, 112,113   http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-testing/41736-results-thread.html you can follow the links attached there and go to the individual test and see and give comments.
> 
> ...



He only has 6 posts


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 12, 2018)

squatster said:


> He only has 6 posts



Thank you.
His post count has been adjusted.


----------



## sciroxx (Oct 12, 2018)

Buck1973 u may open for me a round if it suites your schedule

Mail me pls, or PM me kindly with your e-mail


----------



## buck1973 (Oct 17, 2018)

sciroxx said:


> Buck1973 u may open for me a round if it suites your schedule
> 
> Mail me pls, or PM me kindly with your e-mail



PM  sent  Bro


----------



## sciroxx (Oct 18, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> PM  sent  Bro



Replied by mail


----------



## MuscleMoose (Oct 23, 2018)

So what's time frame on this round of testing results?  Figure 2-3 weeks to get results posted up?


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 23, 2018)

MuscleMoose said:


> So what's time frame on this round of testing results?  Figure 2-3 weeks to get results posted up?



I have been tied up in other areas the past couple of months.
Have not had the chance to catch up with race and buck.
One of them will chime in with an update.


----------



## buck1973 (Oct 27, 2018)

Oils  Update;

 I preped all oils  Sunday  and   sent  them  on there way  Monday.

If all goes well  they  should  arrive  30-31 

Jano  will turn  these around  qwick  he is  busy but  we  get Fast track  service 
I  xpect  3   days  to  have  results 
AnaSCI will take it  from there 

Srry   for the  delay  in update  but i  prefer to  update wen things make  it  to  there  destination.    La Migra can mess  things  up  indefinitely


----------



## buck1973 (Oct 31, 2018)

looks like  lab  has  my  pac 
I  am  sure Jano will confirm  soon  
I will get  xpected dates as to wen results will  come at that time


Thanks


----------



## MuscleMoose (Nov 1, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> looks like  lab  has  my  pac
> I  am  sure Jano will confirm  soon
> I will get  xpected dates as to wen results will  come at that time
> 
> ...



Nice. Excited to see the Toro & GC results.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Nov 1, 2018)

Is there complete list of what's being tested this round posted anywhere? Not just which sponsors but also actual products?


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 1, 2018)

MuscleMoose said:


> Is there complete list of what's being tested this round posted anywhere? Not just which sponsors but also actual products?



yeah i have it and will get that  out   soon...

Spoke to Jano this morn 

He  has the  pac  and  said  he  needs  10  days  for  the  testin...


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 1, 2018)

Here is the  list of wat was  sent 
There are some raws and tabs goin in  soon that I processed and sent to RP he will add to it  and  get it off to the  Lab.
Here is wat the  lab has at this time.

TGC Test C 250
TGC Tren A 100
TGC Test C 250
TGC Primo E 100
TGC Parabolan 76.6
Sentinal Test P 100 
MAO NPP 100
MAO TP 100
MAO Test C 300
Sentinal Primo E 100
Direct NPP 100
Eminence Bayer Rimobolan 100
winny 50 desma By Eminence
Aburaihan Test E 250 Eminence
Bayer Test E 250  rAJ 
Siebre NPP 150 
Siebre Primo E 200

These last few are PVT tests of older gear that 
that i have permission to post Just for intrest.
 I will give the Manufacturer date 

IsoVet Deca 300
IsoVet Test C 300
IsoVet Test C 300
IsoVet Deca 300


----------



## MuscleMoose (Nov 2, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Here is the  list of wat was  sent
> There are some raws and tabs goin in  soon that I processed and sent to RP he will add to it  and  get it off to the  Lab.
> Here is wat the  lab has at this time.
> 
> ...



So nobody sent in any toro gear huh?  Was hoping his would get tested.  Next time you guys do another round of testing i'll pick something up from him for that round.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 2, 2018)

MuscleMoose said:


> So nobody sent in any toro gear huh?  Was hoping his would get tested.



We are waiting on an update from Racepicks.
He had another pack of samples that was suppose to be sent in.


----------



## Racepicks (Nov 3, 2018)

Here is the samples I sent buck:

SIS - Primo
Toro - Primo
Solberg - Masteron
Solberg - SHB
Toraxx - Masteron E

He was sending the oils, I'm sending the Orals and powders on Tuesday.


----------



## mgkc155 (Nov 4, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> Here is the samples I sent buck:
> 
> SIS - Primo
> Toro - Primo
> ...



Hey Racepicks,Buck posted a couple of posts before you about which oils he sent and the ones you just posted weren’t on his list ,was there a mix up or did Buck just forget to add those to the list ,thanks


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 4, 2018)

All samples went in  and the Lab has  them and is in the process of analyzation.
 The samples from Race i  have,  were only labeled by number  and he will put the number to the  product and it will b recorded.
 #51,52,53,54,and 55.

Sorry for any confusion, Race and Myself did discuss this prior to mailin

I thought i wrote 26 samples were sent in,  i did not in this thread  its the list above + the  5 RP collected....


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 7, 2018)

cant wait to see the results!


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 12, 2018)

Prelim results are in, wen Finalized I will turn Them Into AnaSCI And we go from there;  


#142 TGC Test C 250
143 TGC Tren A 100
144 TGC Test C 250
145 TGC Primo E 100
146 TGC Parabolan 76.6
147 Sentinal Test P 100 
148 MAO NPP 100
149 MAO TP 100
150 MAO Test C 300
151 Sentinal Primo E 100
152 Direct NPP 100
153 Eminence Bayer Rimobolan 100
154 winny 50 desma By Eminence
155 Aburaihan Test E 250 Eminence
156 Bayer Test E 250 rAJ 
158 Siebre NPP 150 
159 Siebre Primo E 200

These last few are PVT tests of older gear that 
that i have permission to post Just for intrest.
I will give the Manufacturer date 

160 IsoVet Deca 300 12/16
161 IsoVet Test C 300 12/16
162 IsoVet Test C 300 10/17
163 IsoVet Deca 300 10/17

I will take a stab at the others until RP checks it 

#51 SIS Primo  100
52 Toro Primo 100
53 Solberg Mast 100
54 Solberg DHB 100
55 ToraXX Mast E 200


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 12, 2018)

Buck did the raw samples and orals get sent in?


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 12, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> Buck did the raw samples and orals get sent in?



Not as of yet, i did communicate with RP. 
He said let the Guys know  Fo Sho this week.


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 15, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Prelim results are in, wen Finalized I will turn Them Into AnaSCI And we go from there;
> 
> 
> #142 TGC Test C 250
> ...




Results have been checked by Lab.
 Just have to pass AnaSCI and if all is well we should start seein result posts made Shortly

*I did get a chance to look more closely at results and as always*
* YOU GUYS WILL WANT TO SEE THESE*


----------



## MuscleMoose (Nov 15, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Results have been checked by Lab.
> Just have to pass AnaSCI and if all is well we should start seein result posts made Shortly
> 
> *I did get a chance to look more closely at results and as always*
> * YOU GUYS WILL WANT TO SEE THESE*



Yeah want to see TGC for sure.


----------



## demons (Nov 15, 2018)

Oh boy, can't wait.  Been holding off on purchases until results come in


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 15, 2018)

demons said:


> Oh boy, can't wait.  Been holding off on purchases until results come in



xactly the right thing to do my friend.
this will be xtremly valuable as we have  shown in the  past with previous results


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 15, 2018)

I have the results buck sent over.
I will be resizing them today and will try to get a couple posted this afternoon or this evening.
I have not gone over them yet but buck says we have some eye openers in this round as well!


----------



## Bigsonbitch (Nov 16, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> I have the results buck sent over.
> I will be resizing them today and will try to get a couple posted this afternoon or this evening.
> I have not gone over them yet but buck says we have some eye openers in this round as well!



Looking forward to this with great anticipation


----------



## Sparkss (Nov 20, 2018)

Hope everyone is doing good! I wanted to check to see if there was any update on this (results to publish/post). Thanks!


----------



## K1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sparkss said:


> Hope everyone is doing good! I wanted to check to see if there was any update on this (results to publish/post). Thanks!




Check the Official Testing Forum...Admin started posting them the end of last week.

Gonna have some interesting ones this round...So everyone be sure to keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## Sparkss (Nov 20, 2018)

K1 said:


> Check the Official Testing Forum...Admin started posting them the end of last week.
> 
> Gonna have some interesting ones this round...So everyone be sure to keep your eyes peeled!



Thanks, will do. After I posted it occurred to me that the results might be in that forum, but I lacked the post count to view it. I was only a couple shy, and that shortcoming has been resolved


----------



## teejey (Nov 22, 2018)

Sparkss said:


> Thanks, will do. After I posted it occurred to me that the results might be in that forum, but I lacked the post count to view it. I was only a couple shy, and that shortcoming has been resolved


Same I gotta get up there a little bit. Trying to do it without posting nonsense responses to things kinda like this.

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akamai (Nov 22, 2018)

Here Teejey Ill help ya 

Welcome glad to have you here

Ak


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Will be experimenting with dhb this offseason, if you get legit dhb it’s supposed to be great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teejey (Nov 22, 2018)

Akamai said:


> Here Teejey Ill help ya
> 
> Welcome glad to have you here
> 
> Ak


Thank you.

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Who do I send money to so I can see results


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teejey (Nov 22, 2018)

ldbruffey said:


> Who do I send money to so I can see results
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think its just post count but i may be wrong 

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 23, 2018)

cmon guys if yr gona pad these counts they will b negated 
if yr gone contribute to the Forum  you will b a welcomed member
If you approve of this type of testin and want to see this continue and b a supported Contact myself  

Thanks


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 23, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> cmon guys if yr gona pad these counts they will b negated
> if yr gone contribute to the Forum  you will b a welcomed member
> If you approve of this type of testin and want to see this continue and b a supported Contact myself
> 
> Thanks



Agreed.
We will easily change the post higher or even change it to donations only.
A lot of work goes into this, everyone contributing keeps it going!


----------



## Nattydread (Nov 23, 2018)

Raws make it to their destination yet? Just wondering cause I’m itching to cook. Lol


----------



## Akamai (Nov 23, 2018)

Nattydread said:


> Raws make it to their destination yet? Just wondering cause I’m itching to cook. Lol



Thats gonna be interesing as most sponsors are at their mercy.

Ak


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 23, 2018)

Akamai said:


> Thats gonna be interesing as most sponsors are at their mercy.
> 
> Ak



they are not at anyones mercy other than they own.
Plz.


----------



## Akamai (Nov 23, 2018)

I never mentioned anything about not being held accountable where the hell  did you get that from?? 

Ak


----------



## teejey (Nov 23, 2018)

Dont change it yet im almost there without just saying ran*** stupid annoying shit! Thanks tho I appreciate what you guys are doing here with testing product i hate getting ripped off its happened to many times with gear.





AnaSCI said:


> Agreed.
> We will easily change the post higher or even change it to donations only.
> A lot of work goes into this, everyone contributing keeps it going!



Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 24, 2018)

teejey said:


> Dont change it yet im almost there without just saying ran*** stupid annoying shit! Thanks tho I appreciate what you guys are doing here with testing product i hate getting ripped off its happened to many times with gear.
> 
> Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleMoose (Nov 27, 2018)

Im curious to see how Toro's gear checked out.  I just got my labs back from taking 3/4cc of his 400mg test cyp product and let me say it was very disappointing.  Normally 250mg test cyp accurately dosed i am at 1200-1300 test level.  This current lab came back at 526.  Im guessing product is half what label says it is.  Thats how i knew there was issues with TGC test cyp i had.  My labs came back at half what they should be.  And jano's lab test confirmed i was right about that one (tested at approx 115mg Sustanon).  Im really getting skeptical of sponsors lately.  it's becoming very disappointing. Ill save a bottle of toro's test cyp 400 for next testing round if he's selected.  See if im right again.


----------



## Leftkz (Nov 28, 2018)

How long does it usually take to get the results back?


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 28, 2018)

Batches of samples are sent in at a time and results are usually back within the week.
I post them a few each week so that results do not overlap each other, without everyone having the chance to view them first.


----------



## Leftkz (Nov 28, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> Batches of samples are sent in at a time and results are usually back within the week.
> I post them a few each week so that results do not overlap each other, without everyone having the chance to view them first.



Good to know! Thank you


----------



## MuscleMoose (Dec 4, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Results have been checked by Lab.
> Just have to pass AnaSCI and if all is well we should start seein result posts made Shortly
> 
> *I did get a chance to look more closely at results and as always*
> * YOU GUYS WILL WANT TO SEE THESE*



i wish we'd get the rest of the TGC results up.  The suspense is killing me. :action-smiley-060:


----------



## Jayd (Dec 4, 2018)

MuscleMoose said:


> i wish we'd get the rest of the TGC results up.  The suspense is killing me. :action-smiley-060:





I wanna see the primo results!


----------



## buck1973 (Dec 5, 2018)

MuscleMoose said:


> i wish we'd get the rest of the TGC results up.  The suspense is killing me. :action-smiley-060:





Jayd said:


> I wanna see the primo results!



yes there tren a, tren Hex  and  the  Primo


----------



## Jayd (Dec 7, 2018)

Is there real primo or fake primo? Seems to be the big question.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Dec 15, 2018)

Rest of those results gonna be posted up soon?  I believe there were a few more TGC and a couple others.  Got a bottle of TGC primo sitting here wondering if it's masteron, npp, test, unknown or actually real primo. LOL


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 19, 2018)

MuscleMoose said:


> Rest of those results gonna be posted up soon?



Hoping to have time to get some more posted tomorrow.


----------



## BigDave (Dec 27, 2018)

Good to know.


----------



## johnnythunders (Mar 20, 2019)

Are we planning on another round of testing in future?  If so, I definitely want to donate in some way.  Thanks!


----------



## 69cyclerider (Mar 20, 2019)

I have some to donate


----------

